# Costume help



## Mistress Macabre (Sep 19, 2014)

I have ideas for costumes all of the time, the problem is finding things in my size (18-20) that don't cost a fortune! I usually end up sewing at least part of it! I am loving the black and bones stuff from Party City for this year but NONE of it comes close to my size! Does anyone know where I can get similar items in bigger sizes? How to put/ transfer skeleton parts to fabric? My first thought was to glue or sew pieces from the Party City collection onto something else. Does anyone know of a good fabric website? JoAnn just doesn't have what I'm looking for.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I found this printable pattern for a juvenile human skeleton here:

http://eskeletons.org/sites/eskeletons.org/files/files/resources/000646791.pdf

What you might try is printing it out and then use a photocopier to enlarge each section to the size desired using regular copy paper (you might have to try a few times until you get it where you need it). Once you know how much you need to enlarge it, you can then go back to the original pattern, set the % enlargement you've found works best, and print it onto fabric transfer paper (Michael's craft stores carry this).


----------



## Mistress Macabre (Sep 19, 2014)

I will look into that! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

